# New Guy



## Chuck (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey Fellas,

I don't have a boat but I will make it a point to ride along with Jim this season...

I will be watching closely for any tips I can get.

-Chuck


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Chuck,
Thanks for joining! It was nice talking to you over the phone!

We need to get together and take all the kids fishing!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome Chuck  Don't be afraid to post tips too.


----------



## MARINE0341 (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome chuck!


----------

